# Dog Lake Canada.....finally



## jaedymack

Only a few weeks to go for my 15 year son and I head up. I'm going to bring 500 crawlers (packed correctly). We are leaving June 17th (travel day) and staying the night in wawa (booked hotel already). I'm planning on buying leeches while in wawa. Any tips on perch fishing though?? I'd love to bring back a bunch of perch


----------



## Beartreed

jaedymack said:


> Only a few weeks to go for my 15 year son and I head up. I'm going to bring 500 crawlers (packed correctly). We are leaving June 17th (travel day) and staying the night in wawa (booked hotel already). I'm planning on buying leeches while in wawa. Any tips on perch fishing though?? I'd love to bring back a bunch of perch


I believe you have to buy crawlers in Canada. Cant bring them in.


----------



## Wannabe Angler

*Back in Summer 2020 you could appears*

*Live bait:* Don't bring minnows, leeches, smelts, or leeches on your fishing trips. Night crawlers are permitted but must be contained with artificial tissue bedding (no soil).
But in August 2021 looks like they changed the rules.
BAIT: Canada no longer allows ANY LIVE OR DEAD bait to be brought into the country. We will do our best to have bait. This late in the season is not usually a leach bite and we know leaches may be hard to come by. We will have minnows and worms. These fish should be so hungry they will bite a bare hook!


http://manotak.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/Border-Statement-July-20%5EJ-2021.pdf


----------



## Anita Dwink

Got back yesterday. Wind blew just about every day so Smallmouth bite was tough . Still managed to get several in the 2+ lb range. Spent the 1st 2 afternoons fishing off the front porch of the cabin due to the wind. Also found the Walleye there after we unpacked so made it easier to stay put. Got 20 or so then and 25 the following day. Biggest was 18 but limited out with 15-16" ers. One am was rainy and windy. Son picked up a 24" on 1st leech set, Our other Friends kept getting 19 and 20" fish so threw back a lot of nice ones since you are only allowed 1 over 18.1. I did ok on the marble eyes but did really well on Pike. 4th cast Monday am I watched a gator hit my Mepps . Fought it thru several runs, Got it to the boat and popped the hook. Guess around 36" . Got a 37" about a hr later.and kept a few eaters. It flopped back into the water after I measured it on the side of the boat so no pic. Son landed a 27" walleye on the last afternoon after the wind layed down enough to hold anchor. Lost a few that loaded the rod before losing them. We at best guess the 4 of us boated 200+ walleyes , around 30 pike , 12 perch,15 Smallmouth and 1 small Whitefish. Easy cross on the border, no fish police this time and great company. Just hope it's not another 3 year wait again.


----------



## jaedymack

We got back 2 weeks ago. It was a good trip. Warren and Melanie were fantastic. My son and I had a great time. It took us about 3 days to figure out the fishing but we did pretty good. We probably boated 100 walleye each. Pike fishing was zero. Not even a small one. It seems everyone in camp but us landed a 40 inches. We spent a few hours at the dam and caught about 40 smallmouth. We would always finish our night in front of the island cabin and catch about 20 walleye each and watch the eagles. Weather was really good for us. We got rained on once. Only really windy twice. We learned a lot.


----------



## jaedymack

Continued


----------



## Anita Dwink

jaedymack said:


> Continued


Warren said you did well. Glad to hear. I've always wanted to fish near the dam. Maybe next year.


----------

